# My shrimp molted, few eggs left in the shell.....



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

Strange thing happened to my Bumblebee shrimp today. She had been carrying eggs for some time and today I found her molted shell which had about 6 eggs left in there. I thought that it was the dead shrimp but then I searched the tank and found her hiding with an even bigger belly full of eggs. My water paramaters have not changed nor did their diet. I know that the molt definitely belongs to this specific shrimp since she is the biggest shrimp that I have. Here is a picture of her before she molted......as you can see, she's really not that full. Are things like this supposed to happen?

This is a very very large shrimp, I wish there would be something in the picture so you can compare the size.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

She might have molted because it was time and the eggs left in the shell might be unfertilized. Also stress can cause molting. How do the eggs look?
Do they have a black spot in them?

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

milalic said:


> She might have molted because it was time and the eggs left in the shell might be unfertilized. Also stress can cause molting. How do the eggs look?
> Do they have a black spot in them?
> 
> Cheers,
> Pedro


The few eggs that were left in the molt were regular light brown eggs. There were no black spots of any sort. I'm not too sure as to what would stress her out since none of the conditions were changed in the tank.


----------

